# Possible summer project



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I would love to build a set of bookshelf speakers just for fun. I think I have the tweeter picked out, looks interesting and Zaph really liked it. It is the SB-Acoustics SB29RDC-C000-4 Ring Dome tweeter. It is a new take on the ring radiator from SB. The woofer is up in the air but candidates are the 6" SB mid, the Mach 5 MLI-65, Peerless 6.5", Vifa 6.5", AE 6.5" and the Dayton RS-180. I am leaning to the AE or the SB, but if anyone else has some good suggestions I am all ears.


----------

